# Glass keeps cracking



## kevinheap (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a window cleaner by trade doing so odd jobs for a homeowner. The heavy glass semi circles above his lights in an upside down shaped bowl appearing fixture hanging from the ceiling keep breaking for no reason on one light.

I want to attach a photo but cant find a way to attach one. 

This is flat glass in two halves and each weighs about 3 lbs I would guess.

Not enough information?


----------



## kevinheap (Oct 26, 2011)

I do handyman work at this home and the glass keeps cracking on this fixture. I replaced it once and 6 month later it has cracked again. When the people are home the lights run at 20 percent. It is thick glass, any ideas.

http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc335/kevinheap/blair/?action=view&current=picsay-1319594365.jpg


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. As CLEARLY stated in the sign up page, the Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

